# CM Storm TK Stealth Tasten Defekt



## CL4P-TP (28. April 2018)

Servus Leute,
bei meiner inzwischen 3,5 Jahre alten TK Stealth mit MX Brown sind die ersten beiden Switches vermutlich am verrecken - die Taster bleiben sporadisch immer wieder stecken oder der Kraftaufwand ist weit höher als sonst, reinigen hat leider nix gebracht - und ich wollte nachfragen ob es von eurer Seite aus evtl eine Möglichkeit die Tastatur entweder reparieren zu lassen oder ein paar Infos rauszugeben inwieweit das ganze Keyboard für Eigenbasteleien zugänglich ist. Die Tastatur ist halt echt schick und sie wegen zwei hakenden Keycaps wegzuwerfen würde mir in der Seele weh tun. Es wäre echt Klasse wenn ihr da irgendwas organisieren könntet! 
Schonmal danke und noch einen schönen Abend
Clap


----------



## gekipptesBit (28. April 2018)

YouTube
Rauslöten und reparieren oder dieses Video anschauen zuerst...
YouTube


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. Mai 2018)

Das ganze hilft mir nicht weiter, das Video ist für ne andere Tastatur und wenn der Switch selber defekt sein sollte bringt mir auch auseinanderbauen und wieder zusammensetzen nix.


----------



## Cooler Master (8. Mai 2018)

Guten Tag Clap,
Entschuldige die späte Antwort.
Bitte melde dich bei meinen Kollegen in der Supportabteilung (cf. Signatur). Vielleicht haben sie Tipps für dich. 
--
Sylvain


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. Juli 2018)

Ok, vielen Dank.


----------

